# discing in place of mowing?



## Russ61 (May 19, 2011)

Looking to pick up another hay field ,its been setting for several years without being mowed. About a 20 acre field,would it be possible or feasible to lightly run a disc over it to chop up the dead grass and weeds? Just enought to cut things up,maybe even on frozen ground. I don't have a bush hog big enough to do this.I can do weed control when things start growing.
Thanks Russ


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Can you burn it off?_


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> _Can you burn it off?_


Ditto


----------



## jdm13 (Jun 23, 2011)

i third it burn it if you can


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Burn it, depends as well what your calling hay. Can kill any alfalfa if your disc gets too deep and damages the crowns of the plant. If it's sat that long may not have any alfalfa in it, could be real easy to make it rough with a disc as well.

Worse comes to worse make it as early as you can this spring so the new crop doesn't have a chance to go down and get rank.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

If you cant burn it off like everyone is saying, i would think your better to just spray with round up and start new if the desirable grasses or legume you want isn't there. I've wasted time trying to bring fields back w/ so much spray to kill weeds off i would of been further along to just kill it off, and reseed it all. Just my .02 cents on my limitied time making hay.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My first option would be to burn.
My second would be to cut and bale the trash growth early and get it off the field. I know that is a lot of work but the old growth needs to come off or it will be in your "real" first cutting.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't run your disc on frozen ground, good way to damage it.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

It's unanimous...6 out of 6 say burn it. Great minds think a like!


----------



## Russ61 (May 19, 2011)

wow,kind of scared to burn it,although it is a half mile from the fire house







Another problem is I'm a one man band .It sounds like discing not a good idea.Had thought about round baling to clean it up also.Still thinking.......


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wonder if you could do it in cooperation with local fire co?
They could send a field piece out in case things get out of control and get some practice for new kids that just joined.


----------



## jdm13 (Jun 23, 2011)

i agree with jd3430 most counties if you will call and ask will send out the volunteer fire dept and help you burn it also helps with some of their new hires with training and certification


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Russ61 said:


> wow,kind of scared to burn it,although it is a half mile from the fire house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You con contact the NRCS or extension office about a controled burn. Consult is just about all they do now. NO MONEY they say.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

The area I live in they dont burn fields off to much in building and houses nearby .


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Well if you can't burn it off,disc mow it and bale it off for bedding or mulch?


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

I myself have never burned a field and in all honesty would be terrified of doing it. I had a wheel/tire come off a boat last summer while driving down the highway next to the farm and it nearly burnt my house and new hay barn down. I would be curious to see how people on here recommended doing it. Do you run a disc around the boundries you'd like to set? Do you start the fire with or against the wind? Can you burn fields with trees in them?

If you elected not to burn it I would suggest just round baling it. It would require more labor but there is little risk of setting the town on fire! LOL

--Kyle


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Theres a huge botanical garden nearby me called "Longwood Gardens".
They do regular controlled burns in conjunction with the fire company every year. Makes their pastures look awesome. Kind of wish I had the cajones to do it with the fields I farm.
They do it with homes nearby. Never seen a problem.

I think your local fire company would do it with a small donation and some coffee, donughts for the troops.


----------



## jdm13 (Jun 23, 2011)

i try and burn my fields every year weather permiting it does two things it gets rid of the thatch and it adds natural potash to the land and it also lets you see the imperfections in the field so you can smooth them out so you can run a tractor in a higher range without bumping your head on the top of your cab. as far as burning i burn into the wind and get about a 50yd back burn then i will go about 100yds into the field and let it burn with the wind and work my way across the field that way i have two four wheelers with a 15gl spray rig on the front and a 25 gl spray on the back with a 2.0 gl/min pump and a normal spray gun that works for me but in the field you are talking about you might need alittle more water because it sound like you will have plenty of fuel in the field to burn and its going to get hot


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry to hi jack, but speaking of controlled burn: does anyone know where to get the old "Indian pump" sprayers? They were fantastic. Would love to keep on my truck.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*What the heck is a Indian Pump sprayer?*

*One of these?*

*http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_sprayers+portable-sprayers*


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Its one of these. they are great for farmers or if you shoot off fireworks, build bonfires, etc.
I thought they went out of business like all the other great American original tools.
I have to get another one. Lost mine many many moons ago.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200518119_200518119?isSearch=27300


----------



## Russ61 (May 19, 2011)

New thought,told one of my hay customers about this field telling him i should have more available next year (I'm out of hay).He uses 25 rounds a week and can't find any more.He suggested that I cut and roll 25 bales a week for him to feed out.I could see cattle grazing on whats in the field but,not sure about this.I use a mowco and a soft core baler it should work a week at a time but i just don't know. Any nutrition in it? It has grass underneath .He feeds 35 cattle and 35 horses (wild and fit for a barbeque).Don't want to give him something to hurt his animals.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Russ asks, "Any nutrition in it?"

Beats snow balls. Sounds like a excellent way to clear the field.

Regards, Mike


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Russ61 said:


> wow,kind of scared to burn it,although it is a half mile from the fire house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good time to contact the fire department for a " wild fire containment class"


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

State park burns all the time across the road. We still burn fencerows all the time here but have to call the fire chief in town and let him know and the county dispatch to let them know NOT to send the fire department out when some jackass with a cell phone calls it in.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Burn regs have changed here. A few years ago we could burn if we contacted the local fire dept. Most of the time they had some young hands who needed fire hours. I would donate a few bucks to the cause.
Now we have yuppie regulations. We are supposed to call the county health department, get a $20 permit for them to come out and inspect the field. Then they will call and tell is when we can burn according to air quality.
Easier to call the fire department and ask them when would be a good time for someone to drop a cigarette butt.

We have all of our land fenced in field wire now and do not like the burn to get close to the wire or RR Ties. The fence will rust if the galvanize is burned and the creosote is almost impossible to put out. We do not burn like we once did.


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

I know baling it would get rid of the grass and give you a little money but all that old grass would be so good for your soil if you could bush hog very good. Burn or bush hog!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Baled CRP in October in 2011 the protein was at 2.5 to 3.5% which is better than dirt or snowballs. When feeding this hay should supplement with molasses or the likes. Martin


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Canderson012 said:


> I know baling it would get rid of the grass and give you a little money but all that old grass would be so good for your soil if you could bush hog very good. Burn or bush hog!


Thats what I did when I got unkept old stands. Id bush hog down low over winter, then start spraying when the weeds showed up. Then I took the first cutting off to the mushroom houses for them to make mulch out of. By 2nd cutting, it showed great improvement. Its almost like the hayfields want to get healthy if you just give them the basics.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, now I'm scared!







I clicked on the Northern link in swmnhay's post, and today I get an e-mail from Northern about Smith Indian Pumps!







I guess big brother's watching!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Get one....you'll love it!!!! Lol


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

weatherman said:


> It's unanimous...6 out of 6 say burn it. Great minds think a like!


In Collin County, between Dallas and Okieville, you can't burn off any longer. Gotta think of something else.

Mark


----------

